# Foxie the crybaby



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

its a little long but the little new guy stresses her out! haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pchc8iEGyNg


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha I like watching your videos, especially because you have two V's! Foxi is too nice to Vino haha


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

haha thanks, they are a pair i tell ya


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable videos!


----------

